# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 2 Σκυλάκια ψάχνουν σπίτι

## Ryu

ο Κουπερ 5-6 μηνων ημιαιμο λυκοσκυλο θα γινει μετριου μεγεθους (20-25 κιλα)





κ ο Μπέρνυ 3-4 μηνων μοιαζει να εχει μεσα του αγιου βερναρδου η τσοπανοσκυλο θα γινει μεγαλοσωμο 30 κιλα κ πανω




και τα δυο σκυλακια θα δωθουν με συμβολαιο υιοθεσιας κ τσιπακι.

----------


## Kostakos

Τον Μπερνυ μιλάμε τον Αγαπάω και ευχαρ΄σιτως να τον έπαιρνα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμ χώρο για άλλα σκυλάκι και δη αρσενικό

----------


## Ryu

> Τον Μπερνυ μιλάμε τον Αγαπάω και ευχαρ΄σιτως να τον έπαιρνα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμ χώρο για άλλα σκυλάκι και δη αρσενικό


παρτον εσυ κ θα τον στειρωσουμε σε κανα προγραμμα της φιλοζωικης  :: 
οποιος θελει προωθει στο φεις μπουκ 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...5853772&type=3
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## Kostakos

Mωρέ για να τον πάρω τον φάτσα εγώ αυτόν θα τους είχα πρίξει τους δικούς μου.. αλλά εδώ καταλαβαίνω και εγώ ότι δε νομίζω οτί μπροώ να φροντίζω και πέμπτο σκυλάκι!

----------

